# Unusual, odd, or rare lights



## magellan (Nov 8, 2017)

I don’t see a thread for this, so I thought I’d start one. Not sure how much action it’ll get, but I think I have a good one to start with, the unusual Art Steigerwald “The Sphere” AA/14500 bronze (“Captain Nemo”) light:

https://imgbox.com/BbCoheTr


----------



## egginator1 (Nov 8, 2017)

Great pic Steve!


----------



## Blackbird13 (Nov 8, 2017)

I love that light, I remember first time I saw it. I would love to find one


----------



## magellan (Nov 8, 2017)

egginator1 said:


> Great pic Steve!



Thanks! It’s actually Art’s from the sales thread. I have my own photos, but his was better.


----------



## magellan (Nov 8, 2017)

Blackbird13 said:


> I love that light, I remember first time I saw it. I would love to find one



It’s probably my most unusual light. I don’t know how many were made. I’m sure someone here knows, but I don’t think it was very many. Art’s is the only one I’ve seen come up.

I’d posted it some time ago on the bronze light thread, but that link was on Photobucket which no longer works anymore.


----------



## magellan (Nov 8, 2017)

This Modamag Collosus is pretty interesting:

http://imgbox.com/S8ruvK0w

http://imgbox.com/vAAQfxFh

It uses a bulb, as you can see from the business end photo, and surprisingly puts out 15,000 lumens. It’s truly a beast of a light. This is another one I doubt I’d ever sell. I wish I had more info on the bulb. I had assumed it was an HID bulb like my Polarion PH40 CSWL, but I was informed it wasn’t.


----------

